

I Cannot Stop Thinking About The New iPad (3) - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/03/20/i-cannot-stop-thinking-about-the-new-ipad-3/

======
herval
I played with one today and didn't actually feel much of a difference. I was
much, much more blown away by the iPhone 4 screen (it looked ABSURDLY better).

------
ryandvm
Agreed. Samsung has really outdone itself.

